# Panj - word of the forum :)



## Trisia

Heh, this is not a postiversary thread so you can't delete me 

Esteemed forum members! I am most happy to announce that our beloved mod made it to the dictionary.
And how! The grand Panjandrum himself is today's *word of the day* at Dictionary.com 

Check it out: Word of the day (link thanks to Jana ) 

So, I'm taking advantage of this sweet little opportunity to say "Hi" to Panj on a Congrats thread  

Dear Panjy, I like you a lot, and it's because of you I started loving this forum - You were the first to welcome me here. Thank you for your kindness and sense of humour.

__________________
 Go Panj!


----------



## dn88

Well, well, that's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity indeed, so I'm jumping at it right away! 

I dare to thank you, dear Panjandrum, for the thousands of your posts and, above all, for your amazing wit, wisdom, patience, resourcefulness, kindness and willingness to help others.  Your posts never cease to impress me. 

I know, I caused some problems in the very beginning, I'd like to apologize for that now. 

 PS: I looked up the word a looooooong time ago, I won't be enlightened.


----------



## nichec

There was once the time of dinosaur, the time of Alexander the Great, the time of Rome Empire, the time of Albert Einstein, and now we arrive to the age of Irish Orangutan, one of which called panjandrum (AKA panj, panjy, my darling panj, my beloved panj......etc) took all our hearts away.......

In honor of a self-effacing, extremely wise, humorous, and kind Mod who works hard and never takes credit for anything.......

A friend who's always there to listen, to help, to share, and to brighten your days.............

A man who simply makes you feel that life is so beautiful with his mere existence.........

Someone who never asks anything from you, but always gives everything you ask for.............

The first person ever on my buddy list, the very reason why I keep coming back to WR, 

Panj, I can't, and I refuse to imagine EO without you.

_I see people coming and going without noticing that they are talking to an angel, and the fact that I notice it makes me feel good about myself (As Good As It Gets)_


----------



## quietdandelion

Hi, panjandrum.
I like your alias because it's a great word that I never ran across before until I came to this forum. Now I memorize it well because I almost see it every day in this forum.
Honestly, most of your posts were over my head at first, but later I found that they are full of wisdom and deep phylosophy. I simply have to go them over a few times to fully catch on what you mean. And I really learn a lot from them.
You're worthy of your alias--most important and influential in your unique posts.

By the way, more people would love you more if you trade your avatar for a more human like photo. I was scared by the orangutan.

Kindest regards,


QD


----------



## Arrius

I am not at all sure what this is all about, but I take this opportunity to say that you seem a very amiable, patient and sagacious bloke. I would urge you to retain your orangutan avatar, this gentle creature providing like its relative the gorilla, a fine example of behaviour to us erring humans. And rumour has it that you even make excellent shoes too (very useful, the opposable thumb)!
Slainte, Arrius


----------



## heidita

What an outstanding opportunity! Trisia you are great, almost as great as Panja. 

When I think of him I always think of the big ape who answered my very first question on this forum and second post, badly spelled and all. 

I have not forgotten , Panja, well, how could I...it was only the day before yesterday...wasn't it?



> more people would love you more if you trade your avatar for a more human like photo


 
I don't think so.


----------



## The Scrivener

> and there were present
> the Picninnies,
> and the Joblillies,
> and the Garyulies,
> and the great Panjandrum himself


 
Panjy,

You are truly great and we all love you. Thank you for all your wisdom, so willingly shared, in language which we all understand.

This is a much nicer picture of you.


----------



## alexacohen

You have always been kind to me. And understanding when I was my most impertinent self.
I will never forget your kindness. Thank you. For everything.

Alexandra


----------



## Suehil

Important, yes, pretentious NEVER!  It's people like you who make this forum such a wonderful place to learn.
Thank you, and congratulations on being word of the day.
Sue


----------



## María Madrid

Finally an opportunity to thank for all your kindness and generosity you without risking being deleted. 

Mr Word of the Day... please stick to the gorilla avatar. We all love it!!!


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Panjandrum.
Although you never say that you care about all of us, I feel your love.
Whoever is absent from the forum, you must wonder what happened to him/her and you brighten up when seeing them come back. 
We all love you and wish you a good health.
Thank you very much.


----------



## bibliolept

panjandrum,

Thank you for your patience and hard work. What else can I say? Oh yeah, I've come to appreciate your sense of humor, your true desire to help those posing questions, and the wisdom you display in your moderator role.

Regards,
bibliolept


----------



## Txiri

You da bomb, baby.  Not only do you continuously demonstrate a superior command of the Queen's you know what, but you do so with a flair, an aplomb, a je ne sais quoi ...  thanks, a thousand thanks, for being who you are.


----------



## panjandrum

A huge thank you to all of you.

The scary avatar?  That particular orangutan pic was chosen and adapted to look anxiously at the post, fingers crossed, hoping that this one's right.

It might not be


----------



## geve

Panjandrum is indeed an important personage of this forum - his word must be taken as a reference and handled with deference. 
Here's to one debonair hairy guy I'm always glad to meet!


----------



## min300

I know I am late to write here, but I want to use this opportunity to thank you for all your informative and helpful posts. Whenever I read a new thread I search for your avatar and read your post, because I know there is always something  illuminating and educational for me there. 

And I love your avatar.The first time I came to this forum your avatar attracted my attention, it is kind. believe me this orangutan has very kind eyes then after reading your posts I said to myself that this person is a kind, understanding, patient and knowledgeable person.
 Thanks again for being here and helping us.


----------



## Eva Maria

Greatly admired Panj,

Prolific writer, your posts are full of finely ironical Irish humour (you remind me of Swift in “A modest proposal”!)

I’ll never forget about the Mediterranean light lovers and the smelling sand! Hahahahaha!

You must promise us that you’ll never stop (just for sleeping; anything else you can do in front of the pc – well, _almost_ everything!)

Kisses,

Eva Maria


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks Trisia, I even didn't know panjandrum was a real word!  

And Panjandrum, now I can't help imagine you with a little round button at top... 
It's always a pleasure to read your posts — even if I read only few: they are sometimes too hard to understand for me!  —.


----------

